# How old is too old to wether?



## J.O.Y. Farm

just wondering because we can't keep bucks here.... well at least not for too long (hoping to lease this year) but if I get a buck worthy kid I would like to sell as a buck.... but if I don't find a buyer by the time he would need to be wetherd then I would need to wether and sell as a wether..... any thoughts?


----------



## KW Farms

I wether most of my bucklings around 7-8 weeks. You can usually put a band on them clear up until they're a year most the time. I've banded yearlings in the past and a 2 yo before with zero issues.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We usually band at 8 weeks... but If I can sell one as a buck I would love to! But you think it would be ok to keep him a till he is a yearling then band him if he doesn't sell?


----------



## Jessica84

I dont wether any more, but when I did, I had a few that were 3 months old, it was very hard for me to get the band on. there are these
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... e30b8a0b2b

and you can use it at any time. Whe we do our calfs we cut the testiculs off, but one year it was so hot and we thought they would bleed to death so we got a larger pair. It works good, just have to listen for the pop to make sure you broke the cord.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hmmm.... That is good to know. I never really thought bout castrating a dif. way! How would you use those?


----------



## KW Farms

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We usually band at 8 weeks... but If I can sell one as a buck I would love to! But you think it would be ok to keep him a till he is a yearling then band him if he doesn't sell?


Yes, I think that's just fine. I haven't had a problem getting the bands on that late.

However, I do think if you have a buck that doesn't sell by weaning...it would be a better idea to wether him then hang onto him for a long time. Good bucks will sell fast...you shouldn't have to wait that long for a buyer.

If you just wanted to hang onto him that long for breeding purposes I can understand that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you Kylee SOOO much!!!!! Yes, the only reason we would keep one that long is if we were going to use him, but I would be scared that we would get stuck with him (not that I would mind  but I think my neighbors would!).... I would ask on opions on him as I am still learning confo. so I would want to make sure!


----------



## KW Farms

:thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats

I always band at Three months. I NEVER band before that. That way it gives the uretha time to heal.


----------



## Jessica84

you pull the testicul down, put the thing over the cord and squeze the handle, you hear a pop and you are done, the body eats up the test. Another thing, if you wether him will you sell for meat or pet? if meat, there are a lot of people that like to eat buck meat over wether meat. Thats why I dont do it any more, they gain weight better, and you dont have to worrie about tetnus or anything.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We would be selling them as pets and sweetgoats thanks I will have to think of wethering later.....


----------



## judymayes

*Banding up to a year*



kw farms said:


> i wether most of my bucklings around 7-8 weeks. You can usually put a band on them clear up until they're a year most the time. I've banded yearlings in the past and a 2 yo before with zero issues.


do they need regular doses of pain medicine for a few days ,if so what did you use ?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I don't do pain meds for them. You can do one dose of banamine 1/2 hour before (I think? never used it before...). Not sure on the dose.


----------



## rebelINny

I just banded a 3 year old Boer buck two weeks ago. It is working nicely. Just make sure it stays very clean and spray with some alcohol or iodine or something around the band. This buck doesn't even act uncomfortable


----------



## toth boer goats

All really good advice and yes it is, banamine 1/2 hour before.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Hmmm... this is interesting, because we opted to not band a little buck kid we bought because we worried his manhood was too big. He's around 3-4mo and now I am almost wondering if we should reconsider doing it.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

My buck was about 5 months when we got him wethered, we took him to the vet but they put him under anesthesia and he just had surgery for it..........


----------



## wndngrvr

We use a burdizzo now and have been very pleased. They really scream when you do it - I hold them and hubby does it. He does it twice on each side. -but when you are done there doesn't seem to be an after effect like banding. No open wound so don't worry about tetnus. We haven't had a failure but if you buy a burdizzo be sure it is a good one. The first one was not a well made tool and we sent it back right away - payed just about 100. for the second from Premier and it is a excellent made tool. Also with ours we do one side at a time -


----------

